
How we learn how you learn - rhodin
http://making.duolingo.com/how-we-learn-how-you-learn
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/5icbpj/d_d...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/5icbpj/d_duolingos_halflife_regression_method_for/)

